# Something is wrong with forum-SLOOOOW!



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

I tried both chrome & IE, the site is very slow with both. This is the first time it has ever happened with Chrome. Tried logging off & back on and that didn't work.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

Is anybody else having problems?

I'm ready to just sign off & try again later.


----------



## garyinmd (Sep 2, 2011)

Al, ya might want to reboot your computer and try again, mine is running about the same as always.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll give it a try, but my wife's computer is doing the same thing on SMF, all the other sites are fine.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2011)

You're right Al, Absolutely the slowest I ever saw on SMF. (Using iMac with Safari)

I tried other sites & everything was super fast as usual.

Bear


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 2, 2011)

Yea I am having the same issue. I noticed it right when I logged on. It took a good 30 seconds to pull up the first post I clicked on.


----------



## larrym (Sep 2, 2011)

I use Mozilla Firefox and it is slow too.


----------



## kydave (Sep 2, 2011)

It runs surprisingly fast for me. (I've got a slow connection) In on a MAC with Safari.

*Correction*: When I hit submit (and then edit) it was really slow. DB issue?


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

It seems OK now!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> It seems OK now!


Same-Same Me !

Good speed is back!

Bear


----------



## roller (Sep 2, 2011)

This site usually always is slower than others with me but now it is going pretty quick better than usual...


----------



## nwdave (Sep 2, 2011)

Not to make light of the situation, however, Al, have you considered that perhaps you're up either too late or getting up too early and the site hasn't really woken up yet?  Just a thought.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

You may be right Dave.

I get up at 3:00 AM every day.

Go to bed around 7:00 PM.

Been doing that all my life, just can't sleep in the AM and can't stay awake in the evening.

Not real good for the social life, but I'm real healthy.

I guess early to bed & early to rise works for some of us!


----------



## miamirick (Sep 2, 2011)

al you must be a party animal with hours like that   i cant remember the last time i saw 3:00 am!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2011)

miamirick said:


> al you must be a party animal with hours like that   i cant remember the last time i saw 3:00 am!


LOL----3 AM is one of my potty breaks!!!

Al, you better go to bed at 7 tonight---Don't watch any baseball.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

No Rick I'm going to the gym when the party animals are coming home!

However if you catch me in the afternoon I can party with the best of them!


----------

